# Would you prefer to spend time with your past or future self



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Past. My future self could ruin my current timeline, so I can’t trust him. Whereas only I can change my past selfs timeline, which then wouldn’t be mine. Besides, my future self is either going to fawn over pulling my shit together, or whinge that I screwed our life up. Both of which are pretty pointless. That guy is just an old crybaby.


----------



## Spew (Aug 26, 2019)

I'd like to visit my past self. I was a very naive soul, but at the same time I kept to myself and didn't need groups of friends. I think that may have left me alone with my thoughts for too long and it didn't allow people to help me improve. My dad and brothers took many opportunities to make me feel ugly for being a chubby kid, and it turned to self loathing and only getting fatter through the years due to food being a coping mechanism. I think I'd tell my last self that all that stuff doesn't matter, because it's your character that will help you shine. And I'd tell her to remember to love yourself because no one else will do it for you. I am still learning that today and I'm 24. It's hard not having a group to bring you up when your loved ones brought you down. Granted I had my cousins who are like sisters to me that always boosted my confidence, but it was different because it was not constant like the mean words from my siblings and dad.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Hmmm. Well I don't know my future self but it would be interesting.... I'd like to hang out with my future self


However, I'd also like to hang out with my child self, before I got depressed, and anxiety, and before I moved house, and lost contact with all my close friends. Now that I realise it, I was probably so withdrawn into my gameboy when I was little because I was so lonely without my friends. But what 10 year old knows this about themself? I developed anxiety and depression a year or two later, but I didn't know what was wrong with me.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Past: 10
Future: 3


----------



## Atraps (Oct 29, 2019)

Hmmm.

Well... and hell.

The past me to tell him what not to do for 4 times in one life.

And with future to see how low I can end up in just ine life.

As well as future self to see if anyone ever kissed me again in my current condition after a heck of a stress testing to be certain shes not doing it from anything else but love.

Im currently greatly fascinated by the idea about a woman potentially considering my company as Im now, excluding her knowing anything about my civil life.

Thatd be smt new. Worthwhile, even.

Just a guy who rolls around the hospital. Maybe one of the doctor women..? They lack the details about my other reality.

Im so gonna hit on one of them tomorrow. But how about execution of the Roma's mirror image? What if they get too excited all the suuden like it was befire?

Well, the older men say that a man with functioning fingers and a healthy tongue needs no xxxx. But can that do the trick for them? Highly doubt it.

Maybe an older lady, meaning my own age category. Its like scratching a lottery ticket, it can be a miss or a jackie chan.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

Future self.. I feel.. rejuvenated by life, and I would like to see things unfold as a lotus may.
Ive got faith again, after all this time, and its becoming stronger and stronger.
Faith in a higher power than mine, but something I possess a piece of too.
I feel.. blessed.. and I would like to see what blessings I receive in the future as well.

Ive spent so much time in the past beating myself up for my mistakes.. Id like to start making mistakes again as soon as possible. ^^;
And by mistakes, I mean, opening myself to the possibilities of life. Letting life flow again.
Being who Im meant to be.


----------



## alexhales (May 3, 2019)

Future self because then I might get a sense of calm and feel encouraged when I return to the present. I have many goals that I want to achieve in life, and I have this vision of where I’d like to be in life. But, getting a taste of the future might make me appreciate it less when it actually comes because I’d know what to expect when it arrives. And that might lead to problems for me down the road, and then.......oh dear . I don’t know what to want haha.


----------



## magrael (Oct 19, 2019)

i think i'd go with past self, just to remind myself not to panic so much, or to help myself prepare for future hardships much better. 
though talking to future me would also be one less weight on my heart, for the exact same reason as i previously stated. but as someone else said, i dont wanna spoil myself, it would steal the excitement out of everything


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Past: 10
> Future: 3


Years or days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Years or days


Votes in this thread, so far.

Now:

Past: 12
Future: 6.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Votes in this thread, so far.
> 
> Now:
> 
> ...


Same topic is posted in the nt Sj and sp section 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raschel (Apr 8, 2014)

obviously, the future

they would be a group. one went down a career path one way, one went another, etc. and they all have their stories to tell.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Future. I like myself now and probably even more as I age. I love the idea of thinking about 80 year old me!!! 

Past me... I’m sure I’m okay and nice and all... but I’m just a girl... I had no where near the power to accomplish that I do now.... actually my Ne doesn’t really want to reminisce or think about me back then right at this second anyway.


----------



## Ickenham (Jul 30, 2017)

Neither, I prefer to stay in the present, and enjoy the moment.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I find this question a bit paradoxical. If I wanted to spend time with my past self, why would my past self want to spend time with me (his future self)? The same goes with my future self not wanting to spend time with me (his past self).

Paradoxical issue aside, I would prefer my future self since I already lived through the experiences of my past self.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

My future self because then I can geet the lotto numbers right. :crazy:


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

i spend time with them all the time

I can't the present is always becoming the future but staying the present
and I have almost diagnosed ptsd so I see a lot of past self

but me far into the future I don't think I wanna know what happens
rather be surprised as I am afraid of the future


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I really wish I could spend time with both but if I had to choose, I think interacting with my future self would be far more interesting because there would be so much for me to learn from a 45 year old version of myself that would be so much more worldly, knowledgeable, accomplished and wise that I'm a now.


----------



## PresidentLongBoi (Jan 5, 2020)

My past self: I could tell myself to invest in bitcoin before it was big


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I've spent soooooo much time on the past, reflecting on the past, dwelling on the past, crying, being angry, longing for the past...I think it's time to focus my attention more on the now


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Frankly My Dear said:


> I've spent soooooo much time on the past, reflecting on the past, dwelling on the past, crying, being angry, longing for the past...I think it's time to focus my attention more on the now


Function # 7 for infp: Deceiving - Extraverted Sensing	.... Experiencing and acting in the immediate context.

Ya hear that

deceiving 

Deceiving 

Deceiving 


Deceiving 

I got you


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Past 

I used to be so smart...


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Purrfessor said:


> Function # 7 for infp: Deceiving - Extraverted Sensing	.... Experiencing and acting in the immediate context.
> 
> Ya hear that
> 
> ...


??????


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Frankly My Dear said:


> ??????


INFPs and their 8 cognitive functions

Omg you have no Ti 

Lol


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Purrfessor said:


> INFPs and their 8 cognitive functions
> 
> Omg you have no Ti
> 
> Lol


but why does it say deceiving, I don't get it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Frankly My Dear said:


> but why does it say deceiving, I don't get it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Have you not studied shadow functions before? Here *pulls you into a chair and pushes you in* class is in session! 

Shadow functions have varying strengths just like the main functions, based on the number of dimensions that fit into their perception. Your dominant function has access to 4 dimensions, your auxiliary function has access to 3 dimensions. Your tertiary function has access to 2 dimensions. And your inferior function has access to a singular dimension. Likewise your shadow functions have varying access to all 4 dimensions. The 8th function being 1 dimensional, the 7th function being 2 dimensional. Your 6th function being 3 dimensional. Your 5th function being 4 dimensional. Because I am Ni dominant and not Ne dominant, im going to skip the part about elaborating for what the 4 dimensions consist of. If you're curious however PM me about after. For the sake of delivering information to your specific uhhh "question" (that you didn't ask. You just painted the screen with question marks expecting me to just.. know.. what you are asking) I'm going to skip that part and go directly to the WHY. 

So because of the varying strengths in your shadow, the functions themselves play vastly different roles. The shadow being, of course, this background noise for your life. How much data you perceive in the background is determined, of course, by the varying strengths of your shadow functions. Because of the 4 dimensional strength of your 5th function, you are very aware of the background noise connected to this function. Being Fe for you. This is labeled as opposing because it is so much a part of you (that you don't prefer) it becomes a nemesis of sorts. It is the deeply ingrained and unpreferred side of you that you are forced to fight and "dominate" with your primary function to overcome in yourself. All that contamination from the background that tries to shape you just ISN'T YOU. You are forced to stand in opposition and show just who you really are, in rebellion. For ultimate freedom, you have to be at war. 

The 6th function being almost as strong because of being 3 dimensional is called the critical parent. It's something that is a fountain of information for you to take in, to protect yourself (anima) and to grow from (animus). Thus, the background noise serves as a communication from a parent, critical though it may be, but not so overwhelming that it seeks to control you. It just limits your freedom by forcing you to be your best, as if your best is the only way to be good enough. Because you are quite aware of Ni, you can get away with posts like "??????" - trusting in the critical parent to pick up where you left off in the communication process. But no need to call me daddy...

The 7th function, being weaker, is called the deceiving function as it's only 2 dimensional. Because you don't have all the information, you are easily manipulated or fooled. And because you know you're weak in this area, but not so weak that you let negativity get you down (aka 8th function), you can optimistically (i.e. naively) seek out information from this source as if it serves your interest. And it may intrigue you, hypnotize you, etc. But you are removing yourself from the equation and it becomes an external source of.. whatever.. that you can't hold on to. Thus, it being unsatisfactory, like a carrot on a stick (or worse... bait). Se will only keep you away from your true desires (e.g. Being close to Ti).

The 8th function is called the devilish function because you are so weak in this area that you are VULNERABLE. It can of course lead to a lot of fun because of this. The time of your fucking life. But it's also sinful in that it's short lived and there is no going back. The only way out... is through... It's the ultimate rabbit hole to go down. It is temptation. Promises of everything you are not manifesting as possible to attain. The source of your darkest and deepest desires becoming into fruition. But you are SO WEAK in this area that you simply are not worthy to eat of this fruit. Thus, it is forbidden. Your Ti really does _suck._

Happy "new" year. Enjoy your 2020 prescription


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I always say there's this distinct separation between who I feel I'm meant to be vs. who I am currently. If my future self evolves into the person I envision becoming, then definitely my future self. Past me is basically the same as current me, only I'm slightly more grounded and less inclined to give into my demons.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Purrfessor said:


> Have you not studied shadow functions before? Here *pulls you into a chair and pushes you in* class is in session!
> 
> Shadow functions have varying strengths just like the main functions, based on the number of dimensions that fit into their perception. Your dominant function has access to 4 dimensions, your auxiliary function has access to 3 dimensions. Your tertiary function has access to 2 dimensions. And your inferior function has access to a singular dimension. Likewise your shadow functions have varying access to all 4 dimensions. The 8th function being 1 dimensional, the 7th function being 2 dimensional. Your 6th function being 3 dimensional. Your 5th function being 4 dimensional. Because I am Ni dominant and not Ne dominant, im going to skip the part about elaborating for what the 4 dimensions consist of. If you're curious however PM me about after. For the sake of delivering information to your specific uhhh "question" (that you didn't ask. You just painted the screen with question marks expecting me to just.. know.. what you are asking) I'm going to skip that part and go directly to the WHY.
> 
> ...


Interesting, since you have elected yourself as my teacher (and you seem to not mind writing a lot), I raise my hand and ask a question to you (this time in full) - can you give (real-life) examples that illustrate how you've described these functions, particularly in relation to INFP and maybe any other 'type' of your choosing? I love examples! Describe the feelings/motivations/behaviours etc according to the hypothetical situation or something XD I think that's how I take in info best.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Frankly My Dear said:


> Interesting, since you have elected yourself as my teacher (and you seem to not mind writing a lot), I raise my hand and ask a question to you (this time in full) - can you give (real-life) examples that illustrate how you've described these functions, particularly in relation to INFP and maybe any other 'type' of your choosing? I love examples! Describe the feelings/motivations/behaviours etc according to the hypothetical situation or something XD I think that's how I take in info best.


No


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Purrfessor said:


> No


damn 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Frankly My Dear said:


> damn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah all this knowledge and I'm useless (((


----------



## vante (Jan 2, 2020)

My future ... I would like to know that everything I dreamed and planned came true and if I am happy. Otherwise I will try to plan another route, although I will never know if it would be better or worse.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Future for sure. I have no reason to visit my past self, for observation or to influence the present. I already know about the past and wouldn't change anything. The future is unknown and thus more intriguing.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Everything and everyone changes. We all grow. I'd spend time with both. As we're moving in a constant forward motion throughout our lives, we hold onto our own childhood self. As we mature and age, we nourish that childhood self in order to move forward in life towards the momentum we chose to envision as a part of who we aspired to be when we were kids.

I'm assuming that we're taking into account of our integrated whole selves as individuals. Perhaps some people disconnect with their past and former selves, as trauma can prevent them from going back to a place that brought so much pain? And/or due to health issues (Parkinson's, comas, dementia, strokes). 

Past, present and future intertwine continuously IMO, whether or not we're aware _consciously_ or _subconsciously._ It's all about embracing the sad times with the happy defining moments. I like _both,_ I must say... our childhood selves, and our where we strive to be selves. All we have is the memories... hence, it's good to keep a healthy diet so we can preserve those memories well into old age, and stay mentally strong. And, also, our heart also has memory cells- so our subconscious memories are tied intrinsically with our heart muscles. Say no to sugar. It's bad for us not only on a cognitive level, it's just pure evil (diabetes, bad for the liver, growth hormones, major cause of dementia, strokes, inflammation, cancer- combined with antibiotics- horrible, horrible).


----------



## Albatross (Jan 18, 2019)

Theoretically it's the same, if you are going to see you're past self, you're a future self going to see a past self, if you're a past self going to see a future one. But, I quite like myself - not over the top but decently - and I think the suffering and awkward passage of my life made me so, I think I'd like to receive a vist from a future self so that I don't get spoiled in the way the world as evolved, but could get some advice from me, but still it depends where is my future self, if I succeded well I don't want any visit, lol.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Future self. 100%.


----------



## Stagger Lee (Dec 26, 2018)

The former, was less jaded and distant and enjoyed company a whole lot more. Being the hypothetical ? it is, for me it comes down to meeting my later self with wisdom and hindsight, or hanging out with my younger self with a carefree innocence and wonder, No contest. If anything it would be more fun.


----------



## Albatross (Jan 18, 2019)

Well change of mind, I f I could rewatch those for the first time I'd like to pass a day with my old self, little melancholy here


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

Future self. I have no idea what she'll be like, but I want to think I won't hate myself or look back hating who I am and what I'm doing now like I do of my past self.


----------



## cosmoetic (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd rather be visited by my future self. He could give me tips on what to avoid and comfort me about the future (if it's positive).


----------



## FinalStory (Sep 13, 2018)

Future self. 

The past is the past - I can't change i; nor do I want to. I want to see how everything pans out with my choices, to have the future validate the present. And just as much the present cementing the future. I can't be accountable to my actions if I dwell in the past. Understand it better, yes, but lessons aren't learnt if I don't move forward with them.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

I like the idea of this. Would I be able to interact with myself or just observe? If I could interact, would I be able to tell myself that I was me from the future/past?

I have often fantasized about going back and just observing myself in order to understand myself better. If I could interact, I might have been able to be the person I needed when growing up, but that could change who I am today and I actually like my life as it is, but maybe I would have liked where I ended up instead. The same goes for visiting my future self. If I see myself happy I might get lazy or believe that good thing happens to me and therefore not do the thing that makes me do what I would have done if I had not known, and end up somewhere completely different. Maybe ignorance is bliss. I think maybe the past is best, and then only observe.. But now thinking about it I get a bit pissed at myself for not saying hi to my younger me or helping me out of the pickle I found myself in sometimes..


----------

